

Ask HN: Is it worth pursuing an idea ... - mumrah

Is it worth pursuing an idea that could be easily implemented by a big company (Google, Facebook, etc)?
======
maxdemarzi
This question doesn't make sense. "Big Companies" have thousands of
developers. Thousands. You're 1 guy, maybe a small team of 5. "Big Companies"
could easily implement ANYTHING. But guess what? There are thousands of YOU
out there. More than at any big company, and they can't do EVERYTHING. So just
do it and stop worrying about it.

~~~
katieben
Ooh, I really like this logic. (:

------
guynamedloren
If they haven't done it yet, then yes. Then politely allow them to acquire you
for something in the low 8 figure range.

------
tgrass
Microsoft could have built Facebook. But they didn't.

~~~
guynamedloren
Upvote x 100. This is the mentality all developers and entrepreneurs should
have when pursuing a serious project. Unfortunately, we don't hear wisdom like
this enough.

------
donohoe
There are many ideas that a large company could implement on a whim.

However it is often the case that due to internal politics and bureaucracy a
company might have many reasons not too - or be slow to adopt - or have to
hobble with perceived business goals.

